
On Bin Laden Killing Tech Blogging - ssclafani
http://parislemon.com/post/5206913531/on-bin-laden-killing-tech-blogging
======
aaronbrethorst
How can MG Siegler write a blog post about "quick-posted nonsense" with a
straight face?

------
Gaussian
By employing the words "Bin Laden Killing," is the post author guilty of the
same SEO play that he espouses to hate? Or is it intentional irony?

~~~
djacobs
I'd tend to say yes, the post is a little hypocritical. Especially since the
content of the post is almost entirely guessable from the title.

------
knieveltech
For better or worse this is just plain old fashioned journalism man. If it
bleeds, it ledes.

------
krisrak
i feel your pain MG, @techcrunch has much better content and writers than
@mashable, but they get more traffic and probably are making more revenue, its
all about getting pageview, and they are good at linkbaiting and gaming SEO.
At the end of the day if mashable has a conference I dont think people will
pay as much as people would say pay for TCdisrupt, thats were the credibility
is.

------
sliverstorm
Is this really new(s)? Old News did the exact same thing in the past when big
things happened. It just takes a bit of a different face with blogs.

